# Spearfishing Report 5/27



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A couple of days ago the forecast for today was calling for 1-2' seas. So I called Dave (<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>naclh2oDave)up and got him out on my boat. Well the forecast kept getting worse and worse, but we had to get out and see. 

Put my boat in at Sherman Cove at 7:30am. Headed out of the pass in a 2-3' slop. We were heading out to a secrete squirl spot about20 miles out at the Mass. Finally made it out there, anchored up only to look over to some of the greenest mess I have ever seen. In the water we go and it is a pea soup with viz maybe 8 feet. Head down and it opened up to maybe 20-30 feet. But it was dark as hell with the poor viz on top blocking all the light. I look around and see the biggest snappers I have seen in my life. I kid you not that they were 30lbs easy. They looked 40 lbs. Lots of them. And they kept swimming up and just laughing since we where 4 days out of the federal season. I know where I am going back in a week or two. 

Then the AJ's start showing up and all look just about legal size. Pop one and on the stringer he goes. Not the biggest (29")but eats just the same. I look over and see that Dave has a trigger on. Told the snappers that their life span was about 2 more weeks and it was time to head up.

Got to the second dive location and the surface viz was just as bad. Head down and it opened up agian to maybe 20-30 feet. Only this time, the wreck that I dove a few weeks ago that was loaded with AJ's and black snapper was empty of life just about. Dave got a nice little white snapper and that was it.

Made it to the 3rd spot finally in state waters in hopes for some snapper in the boat. Only to get down there and we couldn't see our hand in front of our face. Maybe 5 foot viz all the way down. I could see snapper shadows just out in the distance on the sand but they never came in. Dave shot another trigger and we then looked at each other and headed up aborting the dive early just because we couldn't see a damn thing.

Headed back in with a following 3 foot rough washing machine. Makes for a slow ride in on a 19' boat.

So total for the day. Sorry no pics. I am tired and didn't even take the camera out today. 

1 AJ, 2 Trigger, 1 White Snapper. 

Considering the conditions, it was still a better day than being at work.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

How deep was the wreck with all the snapper?

Thanks for the report, Reese.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job John!

So.....ahhhh....when federal season opens...you wanna go to "the spot" on my boat????? :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/27/2008)*Sweet job John!
> 
> So.....ahhhh....when federal season opens...you wanna go to "the spot" on my boat????? :letsdrink


UUUmmmm, Clay, Not sure.This is a super secret squirl location. Definately not on a weekend. I had not dove this spot before, only fished it and it was a recon dive today. Clay, these were bigger than any of the biggest ones we had seen on any trip with you and Brandy. These looked prehistoric, they were so big.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay!!!! Quit talkin to MY buddy! We are going out soon....right?...buddy ole pal?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice report Tellum. Gonna make alot of new friends with talk like that. No pics though huh.

Oh well. Get some pics of those big ones when you go back.If you like take me and i'll take pics for you


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on....yer my best buddy John!! Not Kevins!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Jon, I had an AWESOME time today! Man I can't get over the size of those snapper, woo hoo. Those were by far the biggest snapper I have ever seen in person, I may have seen one bigger in pictures but I think it was in the IGFA manual:letsdrink.

You got a good dive plaform there, I can't wait to get out again. We had a good trigger dinner and the neighbor lady got the Porgy. Thanks again for the ride, it was great to finally meet you. I'll give you a call when I can do an evening inshore trip. Looking forward to it.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

If nothing else, your boat proved that it can handle some nasty stuff with divers on board. Bad deal you got there with the poor viz, hopefully that stuff will blow outta here before too long. Thanks for the report....buddy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa! Everybody is now calllin you "buddy"!!! 

Buddy!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/28/2008)*Haa haa! Everybody is now calllin you "buddy"!!!
> 
> Buddy!


I know, it's odd isn't it.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon, sounds like you found a good spot.

All you divers are driving me crazy with your reports. Makes me want to splash down on some of my spots to see whats down there. I am one of the many that got certified and never went diving. Its been 9 years or so since I got certified. Back then I didn't have a boat or anybody to go with. Now I don't have any excuses except for the one that everyone has-lack of money, but that doesn't stop me from fishing so I don't see why it should stop me from diving. I need to look into taking a refresher course or something to get me back into it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Do it MAtt!!! Youll have plenty oof people to dive with!


----------

